# (Unusual) Immigration Question



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife and I are planning to relocate to the west coast when I retire in about 14 years time (yes I know, planning ahead!) 

Her Father is a naturalised US citizen so can petition for entry for us (well, her - the rest of us come as her baggage) - we understand that this can take upto 10 years or so (as we're just a little over 21), which isnt a great problem as we have the luxury of time at the moment...

My question is: If (and hopefully when) we get permanent resident status do we have to take it up straight away, or can we bank it until my retirement date, ie if it took bang on ten years and we wernt ready to go for another couple of years would we loose it?

Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Drummer said:


> My wife and I are planning to relocate to the west coast when I retire in about 14 years time (yes I know, planning ahead!)
> 
> Her Father is a naturalised US citizen so can petition for entry for us (well, her - the rest of us come as her baggage) - we understand that this can take upto 10 years or so (as we're just a little over 21), which isnt a great problem as we have the luxury of time at the moment...
> 
> ...


I believe that you will lose it if you don't enter the US within 60 days or so. I am not sure of the actual time.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2012)

even if its taken 10 years to process in the first place? surely there must be some sort of grace period, you couldnt be expected to wait for years then be able to up sticks within days?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Drummer said:


> even if its taken 10 years to process in the first place? surely there must be some sort of grace period, you couldnt be expected to wait for years then be able to up sticks within days?


Visa Bulletin
USCIS - Green Card

Depending on how things fall you have about a year to move your life to the US.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Drummer said:


> My wife and I are planning to relocate to the west coast when I retire in about 14 years time (yes I know, planning ahead!)
> 
> Her Father is a naturalised US citizen so can petition for entry for us (well, her - the rest of us come as her baggage) - we understand that this can take upto 10 years or so (as we're just a little over 21), which isnt a great problem as we have the luxury of time at the moment...
> 
> ...


An immigration visa is usually valid for 6 months. 

As you are just over 21 are you seriously intending to retire at 35?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2012)

For Crawford's info.....

"as we're just a little over 21"

was said tongue in cheek.....although, we will only be 52 & 45 respectively  (hard work and paying alot into pension fund pot)


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2012)

and on a slightly more serious note....

when my Father-in-Law submits the petition can he include details of when we would like to move, ie beyond the "normal' time to cater for the probably odd situation that we're in?

failing that; we have another potential route...he (my Father-in-Law that is) runs his own business (as a sole trader) - could he sponsor me to come and work with him or take over the business from him?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2012)

twostep said:


> Depending on how things fall you have about a year to move your life to the US.


Could you give me a clue as to which of the categories [we] would fall into re the bulletin (F1, F2, F3, F4?)


---sorry, ignore that, just opened the page in a different view and seen the explanations!---


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Drummer said:


> and on a slightly more serious note....
> 
> when my Father-in-Law submits the petition can he include details of when we would like to move, ie beyond the "normal' time to cater for the probably odd situation that we're in?
> 
> failing that; we have another potential route...he (my Father-in-Law that is) runs his own business (as a sole trader) - could he sponsor me to come and work with him or take over the business from him?


It's not possible for "any" business to sponsor a foreign hire. The process is pretty strict (the employer has to show they have attempted to hire someone locally or that the job candidate possesses certain skills not available in the local job market - being his son-in-law isn't one of those  ) and it can be expensive in terms of fees and lawyer fees.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Drummer said:


> and on a slightly more serious note....
> 
> when my Father-in-Law submits the petition can he include details of when we would like to move, ie beyond the "normal' time to cater for the probably odd situation that we're in?
> 
> failing that; we have another potential route...he (my Father-in-Law that is) runs his own business (as a sole trader) - could he sponsor me to come and work with him or take over the business from him?


No matter which way you skin this cat - there is no loop hole unless US immigration law changes by the time you get around to it. 

Why is your situation odd? Where do you see the necessity for your in-laws to hire you not a qualified candidate able to legally work in the US? Read up a bit on employer sponsored US visa and you will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Bev for your helpful reply...

Twostep, not so much... Not looking for loophole, can't work out where you've got that from, the question was about sole trader businesses (and just so we're clear) in a highly specialised field, so no, its pretty unlikely to find many candidates kicking about.

As for reading up, we have done - its just handy to get constructive help from other people, hence the questions on a forum... And as for 'odd' - I haven't seen all that many questions anywhere asking if people can delay their move after being granted permission to take up residence, it doesn't seem to be mentioned on the USCIS web pages anywhere either


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Drummer said:


> Thanks Bev for your helpful reply...
> 
> Twostep, not so much... Not looking for loophole, can't work out where you've got that from, the question was about sole trader businesses (and just so we're clear) in a highly specialised field, so no, its pretty unlikely to find many candidates kicking about.
> 
> As for reading up, we have done - its just handy to get constructive help from other people, hence the questions on a forum... And as for 'odd' - I haven't seen all that many questions anywhere asking if people can delay their move after being granted permission to take up residence, it doesn't seem to be mentioned on the USCIS web pages anywhere either


USCIS - Maintaining Permanent Residence


----------

